# S & W model 36 questions?



## gilfo (Dec 5, 2007)

Forgive the lack of knowledge but can anyone tell me about the Model 36. Saw one in a gun shop and was curious as to whether it is a good model or not. Are Crimson Trace grips available for it? Shop is asking $385 but I think it can be had for less. Haven't been able to inspect it yet, anything besides the obvious I should be looking for?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

They are a great little revolver. I carried J-frames in one flavor or another for over 40yrs. Never felt under gunned either. Just remember you have to practice right over and over until you can hit center mass without hesitation. If you do that you will not need a laser. I still have two of them and carry one sometimes. Good luck.


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

I don't have a 36 (only because i haven't been able to find one!) but do have a 60 (stainless Steel) and a 637 (Airweight.) I love both of them and alternate EDC with them and my 640 and 642. I practice daily with a 1 7/8" bbl 317 (Airweight .22LR model of 36.) My J-Frames are the basis of my carry system. I personally think they are most practical carry guns around. I came around to the J-Frame after years of carrying full sized semi-autos (1911s and Glocks.)
I found that many times I left gun at home because it didn't go with my casual clothes. Now, if I have pants on, a J-Frame sits in the right pocket or on the belt OWB, _always_. It is 0500 right now and as I sit here typing, my 637 is in the right pocket of my robe! The J-Frame is a gun you can live with!


----------



## fiasconva (Jun 14, 2009)

One of the best made. NYPD isssued them as off duty guns for their officers for years. You can't go wrong with them. I'd love to find one with a 3" barrel as a back up gun.


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

I have a new model 36....the Classic Chief's Special, and I have been carrying it since I got it.....I really love it so far....I have always had a batch of J-frames, and this will be the main carry from now on....while I let the Model 40, 60 and 640 rest in the safe for awhile!!


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

The model 36 and early model 60 in 38 Special are classic and highly reliable self defense revolvers. They are what Smith and Wesson used to make and cannot make any more. I bought one in Vietnam and used it as a belly gun. The constant exposure to water rusted it, but I had it plated by the armorer, shot it,carried it and then sold it to someone when I left. It was totally reliable. I have always had one ever since. I have an old model 60 now and an Airlite T. If you have one, keep it and carry it!


----------



## augrad68 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Crimson trace on model 36*

I have an older model 36 and bought the Crimson trace laser grips for it. Really comfortable and accurate. I love the new grips!


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I had the old version of the "Body guard" (full shroud) in air weight and one in stainless. I also had a steel Centenial (semi-shroud).

I like the full shroud gun (no hammer to cock, double action only). It does not snag clothing so you can put it in a coat pocket without worry.

As pointed out you need to practice with this. The grip position requires that your trigger finger is pointed downwards about 15 degrees so this is a "learned point of aim", and it is not natural. If you grab one for the first time and put your arm out as to shoot it without looking at the sights you will probably hit the wall somewhere near the ceiling.

It is an easy thing to learn, but you need to practice. Practice with light loads are more pleasant. The wood grips that came with the older guns made for difficult control; Hogue or Pachymyer grips help a lot.

These guns are always (ALWAYS) 100% reliable in function, and you cannot say that about most semi-automatics.


----------

